# Creating New Worlds with Props



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

It seems to me that every haunter, to one degree or another, strives to create a fantasy world. Some are very close to reality with just a few decorations here and there to add eeriness. Others try to fully immerse their visitors in a world of their own creation.

In hopes that you will find it inspiring, I offer these two videos of professionals who literally created entirely new worlds from the props up - Middle Earth and Narnia. You and I may never have the budget or equipment make props of this caliber. Still, I personally love to see masters and their masterpieces. Keeps one humble, knowing how much more there is to achieve.

http://youtu.be/f9uHohsTgpA




http://youtu.be/FJ08ADL3IbU


----------



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Those were really interesting. What struck me is the minute detail they put into the props (specifically the Narnia weapons/armour.) Doubtful much of this detail is even noticed by the viewers. Kind of like many of us who make props; the detail is for us, and much of it is wasted on the TOT's on Halloween night. The occassional person will pick things out but overall, many of the small things we do is just to satisfy our own creative urges.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

All too true jdubbya. At least their work is in full light and recorded in hi def!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

I heard one actor comment about the props in these movies that the details helped inspre them them and really get into character. Perhaps the bette quality we produce as haunters it inspres us to produce a better show...


----------

